# Romisen rc-29 CR2 Aspharical- Could this be the brightest CR2 light?



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Powdersummit (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Romisen rc-29 CR2 Aspharical*

How about some beam shots?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Romisen rc-29 CR2 Aspharical*

This light is cut down from RC-29, there some reference on the
lux reading of the stock light on post #12. "it give 6800 [email protected] (stock)1xaa 1.2v , now upgraded with sku 7882 it give [email protected] with 14500 at 2.2 amp (at battery) with 21mm lens"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244570

I wiped out the IC board & is driving it direct with 14270 li-ion without any resistor. 
It's much brighter than running with AA & the IC board. 

I can do some beam shots vs. the lenser clone (5000 lux @ 1M) after dark. 
This CR2 light looks about 3x brighter. I don't have a lux meter, but I think it's close to 15,000 Lux @1M.
Perhaps the brightest CR2 light? Are there brighter CR2 light out there?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 2, 2009)

This little romisen rc 29 looks awesome... Q5 emitter also in...

It is good for pocket lite...

15 $ price also...

Is there something better than this (without modding) on 1×AA battery?


----------



## moviles (Dec 3, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> This little romisen rc 29 looks awesome... Q5 emitter also in...
> 
> It is good for pocket lite...
> 
> ...


 
I have the rc-29






with 1xaa you will got only arround 6000 [email protected] 

I moded it with this driver http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882 and 14500 and now I got more than 15000 [email protected]

if you dont want mod maybe its better option the romisen c6
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26792


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 3, 2009)

does it have to be that aggresive on the tailcap... holy poke in the leg batman


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 3, 2009)

So Mr.Moviles...

U think better option is Romisen C6(Q3emitter)? Although the 29 has Q5 emitter? Maybe he get 6800 lux readings with stronger NIMH battery?

Is there better budget throw to flood lights than this ones?

I really need to find something that would "kick ***" with 1×AA so far I thought this would be best solution?


----------



## moviles (Dec 4, 2009)

Tatjanamagic said:


> So Mr.Moviles...
> 
> U think better option is Romisen C6(Q3emitter)? Although the 29 has Q5 emitter? Maybe he get 6800 lux readings with stronger NIMH battery?
> 
> ...



with good 1xaa bateries you can get 6.8k [email protected] the with the rc-29 and 1xaa ni/mh

but if you really want the really max power in that size you must use 14500 or 16340/cr123 batterys 

I have the rc-29 overdrived with sku 7882 powered with 14500 and current draw its arround 2 amp with the battery at 4.2v 4.2v x 2 amp = 8.4w

if yow want the same power with 1.2v ni/mh the current draw at battery must be arround 8.4w/1.2v = 7 amp  

no way to get the max power/size ratio with 1xaa batteries


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank U on your answer. In fact I want the brightest commercial single AA flashlight available...

So could be this Romisen RC 29 be what I am looking for?

Although I would like to mod something I don't have skills and equipment...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's not the brightest froom Lumen out-put angle, it's just a Q5 & not driven to max. 
but it'll be one of the longest throwing commercial AA light due to the Aspehrical lens.

12/13/09:
This has been my EDC since it was made. New photos now show sign of wear.
Also, I've change the CF trim to Coper Trim.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 6, 2009)

Good for people that doesn't know a thing about modding  Thanks.


----------



## poormanq45 (Dec 6, 2009)

So let me get this straight,

With this base you can simply pull the driver and change to a 14300? If so, that is awesome!

For about $20 for host and 2 14300s you get a nice pocket torch!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Dec 17, 2009)

http://img188.imageshack.us/g/rcn3wall.jpg/

Look at this picture gallery... No need for modding this light... AWESOME!


----------

